# Training for 46 mile cycle ride



## Wilbur (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m an 80 Year old with T 2 diabetes controlled by diet and exercise.  I’m cycling in the RideLondon-Surrey 46 mile event on 4 Aug 2019, and need urgent advice please how to increase my cycling speed.  Yesterday I cycled 43.8 miles in 4 hrs, averaging 10.95 mph.  At that speed I’d take 4 hrs 12 mins to do 46 miles.  I need train over the next 3 ½ weeks to increase my speed to an average of 12 mph in order to finish the ride in 3 hrs 50 mins because I want to finish before roads are re-opened.  My training routine thus far is a long ride along relatively flat terrain on Sundays (next Sunday and thereafter it will be 46 miles), and two short rides of about ½ hour on Wednesdays and Fridays involving hill climbs.  Two questions to cycling Forum members.  Firstly, to advise a training regime that will enable me to average 12 mph over 46 miles.  Secondly, to advise regarding a suitable diet for my meals whilst preparing for an endurance event.  (I don’t need advice for hydration and the provision of energy during a long ride.  That’s already sorted.)  Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Wilbur.  First off well done on this and wow if I'm cycling like that at 80 I'd be more than happy. You're not a million miles from your 12mph average and on the day itself riding with other riders will often increase your speed.  If you can sit in a group behind someone you'll get pulled along.  I don't think many would object if you didn't do your share on the front.  Try and pick someone/group who are slightly faster than you and join behind them.  Drafting saves so much energy.

In terms of what you can do between now and 4th August other than your planned rides is a bit limited.  You don't want to overdo it but if you can increase your longer training rides to 50 or 55 miles that may help.  If you can increase your Wednesday rides as well that will also help.  The more you can do the better, you should be stronger and therefore faster.  Although as mentioned don't go mad and do too much.

As regards diet I'm not sure what you normally eat as regards your diabetes but I stick to my usual and aim for a healthy balanced diet.  Carb loading leading up to a ride is not easy even with T1.  On the day of a ride I go for porridge with seeds and raspberries/blueberries for somewhat slower release energy and wholemeal toast with peanut butter.  Seems to work for me and then I top up if necessary as I go along.

Good luck and keep pedalling.


----------



## Wilbur (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Matt Cycle.  I'll do as you advise in paragraph 2 regarding increasing the distance I ride in training, but will avoid over-egging it.  Your tips regarding slipstreaming a slightly fater group will hopefully increase my speed.  I'll follow the porridge I normally have before a ride with toast and peanut butter.  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Docb (Jul 9, 2019)

Good call from Matt Cycle about riding in a group.  I used to ride a lot and and was quite fit but would have considered 10-12 mph average as a solo pretty good going.  Could ride all day at that sort of pace but ask any more of my system and it would rebel.  There are some of us who's bodies don't do relentless exercise no matter how hard you train!  Might also suggest that you make sure your bike is in top condition.


----------



## Wilbur (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Docb.  I feel quite chuffed, having read your second sentance.  I'll increase the intensity of my training, bit by bit, and see if I reap any benefit.  I had my bike serviced before I started training for the ride, but I'll ask a cousin whose a keen club cyclist to go for a ride on it and see if he thinks it's in top condition.


----------



## Docb (Jul 9, 2019)

No worries Wilbur. Enjoy the day.


----------

